# motorschütz und frequenzumrichter



## WIX (8 Mai 2009)

hallo
wann muss man einen motorschütz zwischen dem frequenzumrichter und dem motor einbauen???
denn ich habe schaltungen gesehen ohne und mit motorschütz

 danke im voraus


----------



## nico (8 Mai 2009)

Ein Schütz wird zwischen Umrichter und Motor geschaltet um eine sichere Abschaltung zu gewährleisten. Das Schütz wird dann über ein Kontakt des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes abgeschaltet. Allein das Freigabe-/Reglersperre-Signal für den Umrichter wegzuschalten reicht nicht aus. In diesem Fall muss der Umrichter selbst dann nicht stromlos geschaltet werden. Allerdings haben einige Umrichter das nicht gerne wenn ihnen unter Last einfach der Antrieb weggeschaltet wird. 

Besser Freigabe-/Reglersperre-Signal direkt und das Netzschütz des Umrichters über einen zeitverzögerten Kontakt des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes abschalten.

Noch besser Umrichter mit Sicherem Halt verwenden.


----------



## WIX (8 Mai 2009)

nico schrieb:


> Besser Freigabe-/Reglersperre-Signal direkt und das Netzschütz des Umrichters über einen zeitverzögerten Kontakt des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes abschalten.
> 
> Noch besser Umrichter mit Sicherem Halt verwenden.


 

danke erst mal nico

du meinst:

netzspannung(l1,l2,l3)-->zeitverzögerter Kontakt --> *FU*--->motorschütz--> *Motor ??*

Was für sinn, dass der kontakt zeitverzögert ist?? (sorry für die anfängerfrage) 
Danke


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2009)

Nein er meint:

Sicherheitsrelais -> Regelfreigabe FU
Sicherheitsrelais Abschaltverzögert -> Vor oder Nachschütz des Umrichters.

Sinn von Zeitverzögert ist, das der Motor noch definiert über die Stoprampen gebremst werden kann,
während austrudeln ein Potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen kann (aber nicht muss).
Außerdem ist es schonender für den Umrichter, wenn dieser im Leerlauf ausgeschaltet wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## WIX (8 Mai 2009)

@MSB

hast bitte eine Schaltung (fu, relais,motor) für mich?

ich danke dir


----------



## jabba (8 Mai 2009)

Da sollte alles nowendige drin sein

Report der BG siehe Anhang:


----------



## WIX (8 Mai 2009)

Super


ich danke euch :d


----------



## eltronic (10 Mai 2009)

Ein Bimetall oder Motorschutzschalter ist bei den meisten FUs nicht mehr nötig. Einfach beim FU den Nennstrom einstellen und der FU geht automatisch in den Störmudus wenn der Nennstrom zu groß wird. Daher reicht es aus den Motor über NH oder Schmelzsicherungen abzusichern.




WIX schrieb:


> hallo
> wann muss man einen motorschütz zwischen dem frequenzumrichter und dem motor einbauen???
> denn ich habe schaltungen gesehen ohne und mit motorschütz
> 
> danke im voraus


----------



## TommyG (10 Mai 2009)

Bei uns

haben wir zwei Philosophien bei zwei Antrieben:

ein Zentrifugaltrockner, der nach ~ 30 sec steht. der hat das Schütz vor dem MM440. Kommt noch aus der Historie, so potentialfrei und so...

einen 'Hächsler' ( nein, Unterwassergranulator, zwischen 1,5 und 40 kW, 500- 5000 rpm...) der mit seinen Messern ein Risiko bedeutet. Der steht nach ~ 10 sec wegen dem Metall- Metall- Kontakt, soll aber austrudeln, damit nicht noch ein 'Reststrom' (Paranoia..) den zum drehen bringt.

Beide Schütze sind über einen 230V Kontakt mit Schlüsselschaltern hardwaremäßig verriegelt und geben die 24VDC noch in die SPS, damit die Umrichter auch Bescheid wissen..

Aso, beide FU's hängen an 24VDC, so fehlt da 'nur' die Energie, net die Logik...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## b0zzen (10 Mai 2009)

Wenn du deinem FU vertraust, sollte es eigentlich reichen, wenn du ihm die Startfreigabe durch das Sicherheitsschaltgerät wegnimmst. Allerdings darfst du das nicht, wenns dabei um Personenschutz geht. Dazu bräuchstest du, wie oben erwähnt, einen sicheren Umrichter.

Hab hier 2 Kältemittelverdichter an Umrichtern laufen. die Sicherheitsschaltgeräte (Druckschalter) unterbrechen auch nur den Weg der Startfreigabe von der SPS zum FU. Reicht vollkommen, ist ja nur Anlagenschutz.

BTW: Hi zusammen, bin neu hier


----------



## Oliver (17 Mai 2009)

Ich habe einmal ein Bimetall zwischen Umrichter und Motor eingebau.

Bis mir vom Hersteller berichtet wurde, das es warscheinlicher ist das das Bimtall abbrennt bevor es auslöst.

Seitdem ist das für mich ein TABU

Und was für ein Bimetall gilt ist bei einem Schütz ähnlich.


----------



## MSB (18 Mai 2009)

@Oliver
Und was hat ein Bimetallrelais, welches lediglich 2 Kontakte schaltet für eine Verbindung zu einem Schütz?

Solange der Schütz auf den Max-Strom des Umrichters (bzw. dessen Spannungsspitzen) ausgelegt ist, funktioniert das, sicher, und Jahrelang.
So nebenbei hat der Schütz ja auch keine "funktionelle" Bedeutung, sondern dient lediglich der sicheren Abschaltung des Antriebes.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oliver (18 Mai 2009)

Wenn du ein Schütz mit dem entsprechenden Leistungsangaben findest.
Strom, Spannung und Frequenz.

Ich habe keine Schaltgeräte gefunden.

Gerade wenn es nur im Notfall geschalten werden soll, ist natürlich die Warscheinlichkeit da, das die Kontakte verschweißt sind. Und dann ?

In solchen anwendungen geben wir immer nach einen sicheren ausschaltverzögerung die Reglersperre oder verwenden gleich einen Umrichter mit einem sicheren HALT.


----------

